# Irrigation Leak w/ Master Valve



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

I have 4 zones, last zone seems to have low pressure, the line has about 60 PSI pressure, I got about 100 ft before the first sprinkler head on a line that has 5 sprinkler outputs, but only TWO are being used.

The first output sprinkler head is capped, but when its not capped, its very low pressure.

When I cap ALL of the sprinkler heads, I dont find any water coming up from the ground where there could be a leak.

Could it be the valve at the water line?

I really dont want to dig up 100ft of ground just to find the leak.

Thanks!


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

I checked the valve itself, no rocks in there, i capped all the zones heads and i dont see any water shooting up from the ground.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would go find your water meter and record the number. Then run the zone for some minutes with all the heads capped (while no one else flushes a toilet). Check the meter again. If the numbers changed significantly, then sorry, there is a leak.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome thank you for the reply.

Yeah i had the system started up in the spring by professional and they noticed the zone seemed low psi, and when i put sprinkler heads on just two of the heads they wouldnt fully pop.

i really wish there was a visible leak because digging up 100ft of line is a big job.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is leaking, let it run for an hour. You should see water at some point or a very nice green area in a couple of days.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

nice, another good tip!


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

THAT DID IT! THANK YOU!

i capped all the heads, ran the zone, water meter was still running, ran the zone for 30mins and patrolled the area, found big long flooding along back fence behind tree.

time to dig!!


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

fixed the leak, theres still alittle dripping when heads are capped, but the meter isnt spinning super fast, just the dial in the center spins slowly.

great pressure restored though


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

